# Temp gauges



## big-fokker (Aug 2, 2007)

So I ordered two of these
http://www.oldsmokey.com/0242tempgauge.html to mod my GOSM so I could monitor the temps in a more accurate fashion (thanks for the tip Watery Eyes!). I get an e-mail from the online vendor saying that their server is down and would I like to wait or cancel.....it's been almost a week since I placed my order...uh..I'll cancel!
Does anyone know of a store, preferably big chain, that would have these? If not, then would/could anyone suggest an alternative for me to use? I have 2 Taylor digitals that I planned on using in my meat (man that sounds dirty...) but I guess I could buy more...
I'm not usually so rush rush but I just got my smoker and I wanna eat ribs this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks,
"Restless in Raleigh"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

i don't know the model ( others here do) but lowe's has this oregon scientific model digital i hear is fantastic. i went to get it yesterday but due to baby fussing i only got 1 stop made & the beer shop came first.(that sounds bad but the beer is an hour from here)dry county(well 1 of 16 adjoining-except for the city of bowling green)
 & all....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

ps- the maverick et-73 from ebay next day air should do the trick. if yer really that desparate(likei was- thanx for the paranoia smf) wally world has accurite oven gauges for $3.95   and $1.95 probe stick gauges.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

Wal Mart also has gauges that should be a direct replacement for te door mounted thermmeters. I believe Lowes and Home Depot do also.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah I saw some replacement gauges at the Depot today (while getting a rib rack) but I didn't know if the gauges needed to be of some special sort...
Thanks for the info and I'll get a couple from HD in the AM.

BTW - Where can a brother find out how to construct ABT's????? I can't find a recipe to save my life!

Hope you had a great B-day DJ-D


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Click on the search box at the top and put in ABT's, you'll get a lot of info


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

If you are just going to do ribs this weekend ... why do you need more therms?

Just my .02 worth!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 3, 2007)

Because at the lowest flame, my GOSM therm reads almost 300* so I'm under the assumption that it's wrong...I guess I could just do the tater trick and use one of my Taylor Digitals
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also planned to put some split birds, ABT's and a fatty or two in at the same time.


----------



## watery eyes (Aug 3, 2007)

Try calling the manufacturer to see if they can tip you to a local carrier of the thermometer....

http://www.oldsmokey.com/0801contact.html

Just tell them that you heard how great their thermometers are and that you are having a hard time finding one locally....can they assist.

You might be pleasantly suprised by their response.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

As Debi said, there are plenty of stores that now carry a variety of therms. It may be quicker/better to buy locally in the event that there are any questions about the product.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Always compare it against another true and trusted therm, do the spud thing to be sure.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

A man cannot be too rich, too handsome, or have too many therms...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess I must be confused ... I thought that you needed the therm for the ribs not the smoker. Now, after all these replies, I'm not sure what your problem actually is or what you need ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Gee I thought it was the smoker!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 4, 2007)

i bought two of the small ones at my local academy store. they were accurate out of the package, and have never had a problem with them. i am getting two more for my new smoker i just built.


----------



## msmith (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought mine at home depot they are $20.00 a piece for the large ones. Have checked all 4 of them in boiling water and all were 212*.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 4, 2007)

Squeezy,
I was talking about therms to permanently install on the smoker itself like the tip/write-up that Watery Eyes did here http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ead.php?t=5751


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

That's what I thought ... Wal Mart, Lowes, and Home Depot all have them here and for us blind folks they one with big numbers is at Lowes!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Debi,
I got a couple at the Depot today and installed them. If I see some bigger dials at Lowes then I'll change them out but for now...these will do.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

As long as they work for you that's all that matters!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 2, 2007)

So I ordered two of these
http://www.oldsmokey.com/0242tempgauge.html to mod my GOSM so I could monitor the temps in a more accurate fashion (thanks for the tip Watery Eyes!). I get an e-mail from the online vendor saying that their server is down and would I like to wait or cancel.....it's been almost a week since I placed my order...uh..I'll cancel!
Does anyone know of a store, preferably big chain, that would have these? If not, then would/could anyone suggest an alternative for me to use? I have 2 Taylor digitals that I planned on using in my meat (man that sounds dirty...) but I guess I could buy more...
I'm not usually so rush rush but I just got my smoker and I wanna eat ribs this weekend
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks,
"Restless in Raleigh"


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

i don't know the model ( others here do) but lowe's has this oregon scientific model digital i hear is fantastic. i went to get it yesterday but due to baby fussing i only got 1 stop made & the beer shop came first.(that sounds bad but the beer is an hour from here)dry county(well 1 of 16 adjoining-except for the city of bowling green)
 & all....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

ps- the maverick et-73 from ebay next day air should do the trick. if yer really that desparate(likei was- thanx for the paranoia smf) wally world has accurite oven gauges for $3.95   and $1.95 probe stick gauges.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

Wal Mart also has gauges that should be a direct replacement for te door mounted thermmeters. I believe Lowes and Home Depot do also.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah I saw some replacement gauges at the Depot today (while getting a rib rack) but I didn't know if the gauges needed to be of some special sort...
Thanks for the info and I'll get a couple from HD in the AM.

BTW - Where can a brother find out how to construct ABT's????? I can't find a recipe to save my life!

Hope you had a great B-day DJ-D


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 3, 2007)

Click on the search box at the top and put in ABT's, you'll get a lot of info


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

If you are just going to do ribs this weekend ... why do you need more therms?

Just my .02 worth!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 3, 2007)

Because at the lowest flame, my GOSM therm reads almost 300* so I'm under the assumption that it's wrong...I guess I could just do the tater trick and use one of my Taylor Digitals
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also planned to put some split birds, ABT's and a fatty or two in at the same time.


----------



## watery eyes (Aug 3, 2007)

Try calling the manufacturer to see if they can tip you to a local carrier of the thermometer....

http://www.oldsmokey.com/0801contact.html

Just tell them that you heard how great their thermometers are and that you are having a hard time finding one locally....can they assist.

You might be pleasantly suprised by their response.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

As Debi said, there are plenty of stores that now carry a variety of therms. It may be quicker/better to buy locally in the event that there are any questions about the product.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Always compare it against another true and trusted therm, do the spud thing to be sure.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

A man cannot be too rich, too handsome, or have too many therms...


----------



## squeezy (Aug 3, 2007)

I guess I must be confused ... I thought that you needed the therm for the ribs not the smoker. Now, after all these replies, I'm not sure what your problem actually is or what you need ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Gee I thought it was the smoker!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 4, 2007)

i bought two of the small ones at my local academy store. they were accurate out of the package, and have never had a problem with them. i am getting two more for my new smoker i just built.


----------



## msmith (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought mine at home depot they are $20.00 a piece for the large ones. Have checked all 4 of them in boiling water and all were 212*.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 4, 2007)

Squeezy,
I was talking about therms to permanently install on the smoker itself like the tip/write-up that Watery Eyes did here http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ead.php?t=5751


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

That's what I thought ... Wal Mart, Lowes, and Home Depot all have them here and for us blind folks they one with big numbers is at Lowes!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Debi,
I got a couple at the Depot today and installed them. If I see some bigger dials at Lowes then I'll change them out but for now...these will do.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 5, 2007)

As long as they work for you that's all that matters!


----------

